# ما هي أهم البرامج و لغات البرمجة التي يجب على مهندس الطيران أن يعرفها؟



## MastaMinds (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,
الإخوة المهندسون العرب,
لاحظت أن مجال الهندسة تطور و أصبح يعتمد اعتمادا كليا على الحاسوب و برامج المحاكاة و لغات البرمجة.
و سؤالي هو ما هي أهم البرامج و لغات البرمجة التي يجب على مهندس الطيران الإلمام به و التي ستفيده لاحقا في مجاله؟
أرجو إفادتي بأكبر عدد ممكن من البرامج مع تبيين استخداماتها و شكرا.
و في النهاية أقول لكم عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## MastaMinds (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله.....
ما هذا؟
لا أحد لديه و لو أدنى فكرة


----------



## MastaMinds (6 أكتوبر 2009)

و لو حتى من لديه أدنى فكرة من الخريجين و الذين يعملون في الشركات


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

نعتـذر علي التاخيـر , و لكن ظروف لا يعلمها الا الله 

بالنسبه لسـوالك اخي الكريم , فان اهم البـرامج لمهنـدس الطيران علي الاطــلآق هي .. 
Matlab
Autocad

و يمكنك الاضافه بـ Nastrun - Office - UG 

براجاء مراجعه هذا الموضوع للافاده العامه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156540.html


----------

